# shimmy E34



## jerryo (May 7, 2002)

I have a 95 E34 that has developed this weird shimmy/ vibration at 30-50 mph, i have had the wheels balanced and the car drives straight without pulling to a side. The tires and wheels are less than 5 months old and balanced again this week. I don't really feel it thru the steering and it feels as though it's coming from the rear. 81,000 miles,automatic. Any thoughts appreciated....


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm no expert on E34s, but do they also suffer from the well-known control arm bushing problem that plagues E24 and E28s? You may want to do some investigation in that area to see if its something that also plagues E34s. The symptom sounds about right.

Essentially, the fix involves getting different aftermarket or modified E32 bushings and have them pressed into the control arms. I have a friend with a E24 going through the same thing.


----------

